# Could you make your own Flourish Excel?



## oceanaqua (Nov 24, 2005)

Wow interesting I found this stuff for sale on ebay.http://cgi.ebay.com/Glutaraldehyde-50-W-W-Reagent-Chempac_W0QQitemZ7582968013QQcategoryZ104233QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Its 60 bucks for 1 L, Seachem excel would cost much less, unless the 1 L extremely concentrated.
..or you can just use carbonated water, plenty of co2.


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

Agreed with the price... 2L of SeaChem Excel is only $26.99


----------



## jeep8rus (Oct 17, 2005)

I didn't know if DIY excel had been discussed yet. My dad's a chemist so I'll see what he thinks.

I have to mail order it which makes it more expensive for me.

-Russ


----------



## toofazt (Jun 18, 2005)

If your dad's a chemist then can you just get a non-diluted solution from him?


----------



## isuchopper (Nov 30, 2004)

*Issues with isomers*

One thing to note about the discription is that it is an isomer of said chemical. You'd need to check that this isomer would still behave the same way and be processed by the plants in the same manner since there are no guarantees.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Excel is 24% AI.

You'd need to buy a large amount to make it worthwhile.

www.Gregwatson.com is considering selling it. 

Excel is 37.99 for 4 liters at Big Al's.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## longlywalker (Dec 17, 2005)

plantbrain said:


> Excel is 24% AI.
> 
> You'd need to buy a large amount to make it worthwhile.
> 
> ...


What is AI?


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

Why am I hesitant to put anything with "...aldehyde" into my fish tank?


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

glutaraldehyde instead of excel - Aquatic Plant Central- aquascaping...a living art
Have you seen this?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

And there are a lot more post on the aquatic plant digest on this topic, if your looking for more info.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

glass-gardens.com said:


> Why am I hesitant to put anything with "...aldehyde" into my fish tank?


LOL. But then again we put chlorine in it, sodium, and plenty of other elements that in thier pure state would be quiet a bad idea.


----------



## glass-gardens.com (Apr 14, 2004)

True.

But anything that rhymes with formaldehyde just creeps me out:icon_mrgr


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

oceanaqua said:


> Wow interesting I found this stuff for sale on ebay.eBay: Glutaraldehyde, 50% W/W, Reagent (Chempac) (item 7582968013 end time Feb-28-06 11:09:37 PST)
> Its 60 bucks for 1 L, Seachem excel would cost much less, unless the 1 L extremely concentrated.
> ..or you can just use carbonated water, plenty of co2.


That 1 ltr of 50% Guta would be equivilant to 20 ltrs of Excel. you would have to mix it 20parts water to 1 part guta. to get to the equivilant dosage of 2.5% Guta in excel. So that is actually a great deal IMO.


----------

